# Pot Call and Strikers



## ironman123 (Apr 18, 2014)

My adventure into pot calls and strikers.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 18, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 18, 2014)

My First attempt using Oak.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks. The call and strikers in the first post are going on their first hunt in Missouri this weekend. The penny is foir good luck.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 18, 2014)

Looking good Ray .


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 18, 2014)

Lookin good. Hope that penny brings you luck. I might try a $50 bill if it does... I need some luck this year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Tom. Now I need to hunt up some more wood somewhere and make some more. It is fun and a challenge to use different material and sizes to get different sounds. I need wood, I need wood.

Ray


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 18, 2014)

Once you get your measurements right, and get the sound you want... give hedge a go. Hard to beat the sound that hedge and stabilized wood gives IMO


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Jonathan I will remember that. All of the wood above was from your appreciated generosity. Thank you.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## myingling (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jonathan, I am not going to Missouri. One of my Grandson's was invited up there for a Turkey Hunt and I made him a pot call and wanted him to try some different weight strikers out for me.
If I could go anywhere right now it would be Tennessee.

Ray


----------



## Tclem (Apr 19, 2014)

Go head with you bad self ray. Duck calls turkey calls. By the way nobody around here has any wood you may have to go cut some. If you need some pot calls blanks I can spare some Let me know


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 19, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Thanks Tom. Now I need to hunt up some more wood somewhere and make some more. It is fun and a challenge to use different material and sizes to get different sounds. I need wood, I need wood.
> 
> Ray


 ray send me your addy I got some blanks you can have . ill getem to you duck


----------

